# Recordar/Olvidar vs Lembrar/Esquecer



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Ontem me surpreendi muito ao saber que existem estes verbos em português (recordar e olvidar)

Pensei que só existiam lembrar e esquecer

Na verdade nunca tinha ouvido, são arcaismos?

Obrigado pela ajuda.*


----------



## Istriano

_Olvidar _sim, _recordar _se usa, mas é muito menos frequente que seu substantivo: recordação...


----------



## Carfer

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Oi gente
> 
> Ontem me surpreendi muito ao saber que existem estes verbos em português (recordar e olvidar)
> 
> Pensei que só existiam lembrar e esquecer
> 
> Na verdade nunca tinha ouvido, são arcaismos?
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda.*



Pelo menos no português de Portugal não são, se bem que '_olvidar_' não se use muito e apareça sobretudo em textos poéticos. _'Recordar_' é comum.


----------



## Vanda

Diria que recordar é bem comum. Dizemos a todo instante: me recordo muito bem....


----------



## rafabevi

*Olvidar* também é muito usado nos meios forenses no Brasil.  Assim como *quedar* na acepção de permanecer.


----------



## Gamen

"Quedar" também existe em português como sinônino de "ficar"?

"Olvidar" em português, embora exista, deve ser muito pouco frequente, não é mesmo? Nunca a vi.


----------



## uchi.m

_Soer_ também existe em português, mas é arcaico.


----------



## Gamen

"Soer" seria soler?

Soía me levantar cedo de criança = Costumava me levantar cedo de criança.


----------



## Lorena993

Olvidar eu não sabia que existia no português. Nunca li nem ouvi. 

Agora recordar é bastante usado tanto na escrita quanto na fala.


----------



## uchi.m

Gamen said:


> "Soer" seria soler?
> 
> Soía me levantar cedo de criança = Costumava me levantar cedo de criança.


Se falares assim, vão pensar que és Ben Hur.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> "Quedar" também existe em português como sinônino de "ficar"?
> 
> "Olvidar" em português, embora exista, deve ser muito pouco frequente, não é mesmo? Nunca a vi.



_Quedar': e_xistir, existe, mas quase não se usa. Era mais frequente aqui há cinquenta anos, nos meios rurais, mas hoje não. Nesse tempo, muita vez ouvi _'está quedo_' (fica quieto) ou _'queda-te para aí a chorar'_, por exemplo.
Como disse atrás,_ 'olvidar_' e o respectivo substantivo_ 'olvido_' ainda se encontram com frequência suficiente para que não possamos dá-los por desaparecidos.


----------



## rafabevi

Sim, quedar é também usado na acepção de "ficar" (*Fulano quedou inerte ante uma situação.*)

Olvidar não é muito popular, mas é encontrado na linguagem escrita.

Penso hoje muito nas raízes latinas de nossas línguas, e cada vez mais, depois que recomecei a estudar francês.  Quase tudo tem uma origem lá atrás. Abraços, hermanos.


----------



## uchi.m

rafabevi said:


> Sim, quedar é também usado na acepção de "ficar" (*Fulano quedou inerte ante uma situação.*)


De onde você tirou essa frase?


----------



## rafabevi

Quedar e olvidar são ainda muito usados nos meios forenses, daí são frases que eu vejo no dia a dia de minha profissão de advogado.


----------



## Carfer

rafabevi said:


> Sim, quedar é também usado na acepção de "ficar" (*Fulano quedou inerte ante uma situação.*)
> 
> Olvidar não é muito popular, mas é encontrado na linguagem escrita.
> 
> Penso hoje muito nas raízes latinas de nossas línguas, e cada vez mais, depois que recomecei a estudar francês.  Quase tudo tem uma origem lá atrás. Abraços, hermanos.



Sim, de facto, essa é uma das situações em que às vezes ainda se usa _'quedar' _(quedar inerte, quedar morto, quedar paralizado, etc., curiosamente todas expressões em que parece querer-se enfatizar a imobilidade).

P.S. Agora que vi o post anterior do rafabevi, devo dizer que, apesar de partilharmos as profissões, eu não estava a pensar especificamente na linguagem forense porque creio que _'quedar' _ainda surge, de quando em vez, noutros contextos.


----------



## Gamen

Seguindo com os verbos infrequentes ou arcaicos em português e de uso extendido em espanhol, que lugar fica para o verbo *"mirar".* E' usado com o significado de *"olhar"*?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Seguindo com os verbos infrequentes ou arcaicos em português e de uso extendido em espanhol. que lugar fica para o verbo *"mirar".* E´usado com o significado de *"olhar"*?



É, mas raramente.


----------

